# Our muzzy hunt.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

It was a great year for us this year as we made our annual southern unit trip to the beaver mountains. As I am sure is true for many of you this year, the temps were less than favorable. VERY warm to say the least. There were far less deer this year than in years past but we had a good time. Heres a lettle bit of what happened.

Tuesday: We made the trip down and set up camp at the transition between oaks and quakes. I hurried and put together the new campchef and cooked up some fillets, fresh corn on the cob, and some buttery rolls!
[attachment=5:3g7alxyj]P1010605.JPG[/attachment:3g7alxyj]
May dad, uncle, and grandpa were loving the food..
[attachment=4:3g7alxyj]P1010649.JPG[/attachment:3g7alxyj]
We saw a HUGE sow black bear with a cub last year so Grandpa made sure he brought the bear stories. We spent Tuesday night around the fire, hearing a detailed story of Old Ephriam the last grizzly in cache valley!
[attachment=3:3g7alxyj]P1010614.JPG[/attachment:3g7alxyj]
After that we went to bed a little nervous! -)O(- haha

Wednesday: Woke up around six and were off on the wheelers right before light. My uncle Ryan rode up on the wheeler with my dad and me. About two miles from where we were planning on hunting a nice little buck crossed the road in front of us about 50 yards. My dad and I killed good deer last year so we hurried to get Ryan ready for a shot. This was Ryans first muzzy hunt so he was very excited. He got into position to take the shot while my dad and I watched through the binos. The deer stopped about 65 yards out and offered a shot. The gun smoked and the deer bucked, ran a little bit, then slowed to a stiff legged walk and went up and over the hill. Ryan got off one more shot and missed but we could tell the first shot was good. I told my dad to go shoot his deer and off I went with Ryan to track the wounded 3x4. To make a long story short, the deer had topped a ridge and went into some thick cover. Ryan jumped him and said he heard him crashing around as he took off. Blood was minimal and tracking was slow. After about 30 minutes of slow going I was in front and Ryan says, "There he is, hes right in front of us and hes ALIVE!!" I couldnt see him so I just got down on the ground and Ryan finished him off. Not a bad first deer with a muzzy. Ryan is 6'6" so that makes the deer look smaller than it really is.
[attachment=2:3g7alxyj]P1010618.JPG[/attachment:3g7alxyj]
[attachment=1:3g7alxyj]P1010621.jpg[/attachment:3g7alxyj]
The morning was over by the time we got the deer taken care of so we hung out at camp till the afternoon. Grandpa killed him a little two point that morning as well so we had fun sharing the stories from the morning. The evening hunt was bust. Lots of elk but no deer.

Thursday: Hunted hard all morning and found some good stuff for next year but saw only does and small bucks. Headed back to camp for a late breakfast and then packed up and left. It was a fun hunt and I am excited for next year. I hope it will be a little colder though. We hunt an area that is better with a little snow up higher. Heres one last food shot to finish this. :mrgreen:
[attachment=0:3g7alxyj]P1010655.JPG[/attachment:3g7alxyj]


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats to your uncle. Glad he got to him before some slobby rifleman could. J/K- I'm hunting with a rifle this year  Too bad you didn't fill yours man.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good times, and a couple good bucks. Nice job.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations on a good hunt.

After years of hunting I get more enjoyment out of helping someone get their first buck that I do getting one for myself. Nice job.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to him on his first buck. nice buck by the way.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

It's been a while since I've been on-congrats on the fun hunt. Looks like you are enjoying that CampChef Sawweeeet! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind words!


----------

